# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المكتبة العامة >  >  كن قائد ناجح وذو مستقبل باهر مع اسرار قادة التميز للدكتور إبراهيم الفقى

## elbramg

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
كن قائد ناجح وذو مستقبل باهر مع اسرار قادة التميز للدكتور إبراهيم الفقى



InFo
 
  كتاب اسرار قادة التميز للدكتور إبراهيم الفقى فإذا كنت تريد ان تصبح قائد خبير ولا تقف امامه الصعاب والمشاكل وتريد ان تحل اى مشكلة وتريد صنع مستقبل رائع بنجاح وتحتاج المبادئ والاساليب اللازمة لذلك فإليك هذا الكتاب الرائع اسرار قادة التميز للدكتور إبراهيم الفقى رحمة الله عليه فقد قدم الدكتور إبراهيم الفقى العديد والعديد من الكتب والاساليب والمحاضرات فى التنمية البشرية كما انه مؤسس علم البرمجة اللغوية العصبية وكى لا اطيل عليكم فهذا الكتاب به جميع الارشادات والاساليب اللازمة لجعلك قائد متميز وكيف تدير فريقك باحتراف ومواجهة اصعب المشاكل وايجاد الحلول اللازمة لها إن كثير من الناس لا يعرف حقيقة قدراته اللامحدودة التي وهبها الله عز وجل له : فيضيع وقته ، بل حياته ونفسه ، رخيصة إن بداخل كل فرد من البشر كنزا من القدرات التي وضعها الله عز وجل بداخلنا .

  Screen

  
 
     لتحميل برنامج IDM لتحميل الملفات بأقصى سرعه
      JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال

   http://jumbofile.net/pdu5s6bnvdw6

 -- -- -- --

  لتحميل برنامج Windows loader لتفعيل اى ويندوز مدى الحياه
    JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال

    http://jumbofile.net/74qm859xnp5a

 -- -- -- --

 اولا هاااااام جدا يجب تحميل برنامج Foxit Reader لقراءة الكتاب فبدونه لا تستطيع قراءة الكتاب
 JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال
 http://jumbofile.net/mbfvgmi75nkb

 -- -- -- --
 
   ثانيا تحميل الكتاب
 JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال
http://jumbofile.net/659v7ohp76v4

*

----------

